# R 15 Possible Modem Problem



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never started a thread before, so I apologize if I'm not doing this properly, perhaps a moderator could fix this if I'm not. 

I'm having a problem that appears to be related to the R 15 (I have the model 300) it appears that the modem may be going bad. For the last month or so I've noticed that all of a sudden the "extension in use" light will go on on my phones and when I pick up the receiver all I get is an earful of computer tones, like a computer trying to connect to the internet. It lasts for maybe 15-20 seconds then it hangs up and I get the normal dial tone. I have had my local phone company out numerous times and they have checked both the inside and outside phone lines, jacks etc. and have determined they are fine. 

They suggested I unplug anything that uses the phone line except for one phone and see if the problem reoccurrs. It did cease once I did that and as I started plugging things back in, one at a time, phones, DSL modem, DVR's etc. Everything still seemed fine, until, I replugged in the final item, (this was done over a week or two long period of plugging things back in one at a time and giving them a day or two to see if the problem reoccurred) that final item to be plugged back into the phone line was my R 15. Within ten minutes the "in use" came on, twice on my phones. I do have DSL and I have a filter on each phone jack, I even had my modem unplugged from the power as well as the phone line and the problem continued, so the DSL modem has been cleared of being the problem. 

I called D to ask if they believed the R 15 could be the culprit and they said possibly, if the R 15's modem is going bad. Anyway, on a whim I tried plugging the R 15 into the "computer" side of the DSL filter instead of the phone line side, for a brief few hours the problem ceased but eventually restarted. I now have the R 15 unplugged from the phone line, and so far the problem hasn't happened again. Tech support said they could replace the R 15 but so far I've declined. 

Here is the problem, one of the main reasons I was interested in the R 15 to begin with is for the Caller ID feature, I am disabled with various chronic health problems and it's hard for me to get up and down to check the caller ID box I have attached to the phone where the R 15 is, I was very happy to have Caller ID on the R 15 so when someone would call I'd see the notice on the screen and know whether or not I needed to get up immediately to take the call or if it could wait until I was up for another reason. I am extremely disappointed to have to give up the phone line to the R 15 thus losing the Caller ID feature, which only started working again in Sept after having not worked since July. 

If the modem is going bad on the R 15 will there be any other problems because of this? I've started ordering pay per view movies on the net so I can record them on both my DVR's so I don't miss the phone line for that reason. But I really miss the Caller ID feature. The reason I am declining to have D send out another R 15 is for one, I absolutely do not want a refurb, I've had bad experiences with that and I've had enough trouble with new R 15's, I'm on box number four now. And I specifically requested last time, and was sent the model 300 because the record light is more vivid and easier for me to see from a distance without having to turn the unit on to see if it is recording. A little thing I know but very helpful if your eyesight is lacking. I also prefer the smaller box that is the model 300. I had two model 500's and they were bigger and heavier and the record light was so faint on both that even the installer admitted he had trouble seeing them with normal eyesight.

I know my reasons may not make sense to others but they are important to me. As silly as this may sound I am rarely able to get new things and it was important to me getting a new, not refurbished R 15 that was besides having a history of problems when I have dealt with refurbished units with other electronics. It's usually been a disaster for me. I'm sorry this is so long but I really don't know where else to turn for advice and this forum has always helped me so much before. Bottom line, is if I decide to simply plug the R 15 back in to the phone line and just live with the "in use" light coming on several times a day and night and hearing computer tones at times on the line will that be the biggest problem? Or like I mentioned if it is the modem going bad and I keep the unit am I in for bigger, different problems. I really, truly don't want to call D and get a refurb. Input would be appreciated. Thank you.

FYI: I have already tried replacing the phone line to the R 15 as well as putting on a new DSL Filter.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Just a thought - don't know if this will work or not, but may be worth looking into. What about the protection plan? Sign up for that, and wait the, I think it's 30 days (otherwise they charge you some nominal fee for using the plan within so many days of activating it). Once that time is up, call the number for the protection plan, and tell them that your DVR's modem is going and that you want a new DVR (not a refurb). I don't remember if the protection plan guarantees you a NEW product (vs. a refurb) if they have to replace it - so I would check that out.

One other alternative. Since you have 2 DVRs, can you swap them? I have 2 also and the second one is on a spare TV in the family room - doesn't get watched nearly as often, so I don't care about the caller ID there. If you have the same type of set up, can you just swap the 2 DVRs so that your prime one has a working modem? Or is it important that both DVRs be hooked up to a phone line?

One caveat, btw, if you do get a replacement. I have both a 500 and a 300, and they both had issues with caller ID. On the 500 it worked intermittently. It only held one or 2 numbers (vs. the 25 that it's supposed to), and it would only show me a new incoming call if the log was empty. Meaning, after every call I would have to clear out the call log! And even then it wasn't guaranteed to work. Now, for some reason, it works fine. One night I did a reset, and it took me (for some unknown reason) through the whole start up [process again (vs. just doing a plain old reset). I didn't lose anything, and my caller ID started working correctly - and has ever since.

The 300 has a different problem with the caller ID that others have flagged - phantom phone calls. I'll get a notice that a call is coming in, but the phone won't ring. I look at the date/time of the call - it's listed as an unavailable number coming in on Christmas Eve at 1:24 am. I still get actual phone calls coming through, though, but those phantom pop-ups get mighty annoying... so much so that I shut the notifications off on that DVR.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm not sure if you mentioned whether you did a red button reset on the R15 or not, but you might try that. I am wondering why it is trying so hard to call out in the first place if you have no PPVs on it? Sounds like it is confused in more ways than one.

As far as caller ID goes, I've seen $15 cordless phones with caller ID. I know that is an extra expense, but not a huge amount, and might be the best way to get reliable caller ID from your chair.

I also like the R15-300. We have a 300, 500, and 100, and have had no real problems with any of them. Good luck!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Also, you may not have a problem at all. The R15 does in fact call home periodically, and when it does it is using the phone line, which will make the light come on indicating a line in use.

If this problem is only happening on occasion, everything may be working exactly the way it is supposed to be. If it is happening a lot (several times a day), then the R15 may not be making the proper connection and keeps retrying. In that case, it is most likely a bad modem.

Carl


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

As far as I know, and correct me if I'm wrong, the R15 is supposed to only call if there are PPVs to report, or if it receives a message from D* to call in.

Also, AFAIK, it is supposed to call late at night/early morning.

Since it is not following either normal procedure, I think the logic is somehow scrambled.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm fairly sure that the receivers call in (at least) monthly to report PPV status (even if that status is "no PPV"). At the same time it reports what channel is currently showing (if applicable) for the "what's hot" application, which they would obviously want to happen any time of the day. But let's not open the "what's hot" debate again. I agree, though, that the call is probably prompted by a request sent over the satellite stream to do it.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

...and the longest post of the year goes to...  

Try going to the website (your profile) and opt out of allowing D* to track your viewing habits. I don't know that that's it, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

jpl said:


> Just a thought - don't know if this will work or not, but may be worth looking into. What about the protection plan? Sign up for that, and wait the, I think it's 30 days (otherwise they charge you some nominal fee for using the plan within so many days of activating it). Once that time is up, call the number for the protection plan, and tell them that your DVR's modem is going and that you want a new DVR (not a refurb). I don't remember if the protection plan guarantees you a NEW product (vs. a refurb) if they have to replace it - so I would check that out.
> 
> **I wanted to thank you so much for taking the time to answer my post. I really appreciate this forum and how kind various members have been to help me with problems. Your suggestions are very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I'm not sure if you mentioned whether you did a red button reset on the R15 or not, but you might try that. I am wondering why it is trying so hard to call out in the first place if you have no PPVs on it? Sounds like it is confused in more ways than one.
> 
> As far as caller ID goes, I've seen $15 cordless phones with caller ID. I know that is an extra expense, but not a huge amount, and might be the best way to get reliable caller ID from your chair.
> 
> I also like the R15-300. We have a 300, 500, and 100, and have had no real problems with any of them. Good luck!


Thank you very much for replying to my post. I appreciate it. I have tried numerous red button resets, a reset everything and reformatting but the problem continues as long as the R 15 is plugged into the phone line. The last pay per view movie I ordered on the R 15 with the remote was end of Sept. so I too, don't understand why it keeps trying to call out. Last Friday it tried to access the phone line six times between 8:40PM and midnight.

As for the cordless phone with Caller ID, I may put that on my "Christmas List" it sounds like a good idea and I have wished for a cordless phone for a long time, relatives have had lots of problems with cordless phones not staying charged for very long at a time so I had been kind of holding back from getting one because I wasn't sure what was a good brand. I was hoping it would have Caller ID, speakerphone and an answering machine built into the cordless phone if that's even possible. Again, thank you so much.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Also, you may not have a problem at all. The R15 does in fact call home periodically, and when it does it is using the phone line, which will make the light come on indicating a line in use.
> 
> If this problem is only happening on occasion, everything may be working exactly the way it is supposed to be. If it is happening a lot (several times a day), then the R15 may not be making the proper connection and keeps retrying. In that case, it is most likely a bad modem.
> 
> Carl


Thank you also for replying to my post, I really appreciate all the help. The problem is happening sporadically but on the days it does, I notice it several times in a short period of time. I am a night owl and mostly up at night and it will happen anywhere from two or three times a night to up to six times in one night, last Friday night. I have no idea how many times it may be doing it during the day when I'm not available to notice. I have been thinking that it probably doesn't hurt anything if it does keep picking up the phone line does it? I mean it's not like someone from outside is accessing the phone line, if it is just the R 15 picking up the line then I guess it isn't more then an annoyance to see the in use light keep coming on. I have an elderly Mom that I worry about maybe needing help and when the in use light comes on, I first think that it's a call coming in and I get up and pick up the receiver to make sure it's not an incoming call from a family member needing help. I guess that's why this is so bad it keeps me worrying that its' an actual call that's coming in. Once I go to the phone and look at the Caller ID display then I can see that no call information is being displayed. Since it's only accessing the line for approximately 15-20 seconds each time. I suppose it's something I could learn to live with. Maybe I should just plug the R 15 back to the phone line and make do.

I do miss having the Caller ID feature (on screen notices) I admit.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

qwerty said:


> ...and the longest post of the year goes to...
> 
> Try going to the website (your profile) and opt out of allowing D* to track your viewing habits. I don't know that that's it, but it's worth a shot.


Thanks I will try that. I'm sorry that post was so long, I considered just deleting it right after I posted it but really felt this forum was the only place I might get some good input, and I have gotten it, thanks to all.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

MercurialIN said:


> Thanks I will try that. I'm sorry that post was so long, I considered just deleting it right after I posted it but really felt this forum was the only place I might get some good input, and I have gotten it, thanks to all.


Nah, just having a little fun. I first read it on my other PC, with much lower resolution, so it covered a screen and a half. It's all good. :lol:


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm just wondering if since my original post seems to be addressing an isolated problem and I have received several kind replies already, if it might be best for a moderator to delete my original post and close this thread? I really didn't intend to write such a long post, I was just trying to give as much information as possible. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

You may think it's an isolated problem, but if you experienced it then there's a good chance someone else has or will. Others can benefit from this exchange.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Also, there is nothing wrong with your original post. It is better to have more information than less when trying to sort out a problem and make suggestions. Your post was just fine, and provided all the necessary information for you to get some good answers.

Carl


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry if I made you feel uncomfortable. I was just playing around. More info is definately better. Can I take it back?


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Sorry if I made you feel uncomfortable. I was just playing around. More info is definately better. Can I take it back?


Actually I was hoping you wouldn't take it back because I was working on my acceptance speech if I do win longest post of the year award. I thought I'd start with, uh hum, "I humbly accept this nomination and will do my best to live up to the trust that has been placed in me....thank you and good night."

Seriously a little teasing is a good thing. 

I think I've decided to perhaps just plug the R 15 back into the phone line and learn to live with the "extention in use light coming on" it is after all going to be Christmas before you know it so what's another blinking red light? Seriously though if it won't cause further problems for the R 15 it may be best to just live with it until/unless the entire modem goes, that way I get my Caller ID on screen notices back. Again thanks to all for the help and although it's a bit premature, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone at dbstalk.


----------

